# I miss him so bad, it physically hurts....



## aqua123 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm 4 weeks out from DDay and two weeks out since I went to a lawyer to file for divorce. I wanted to reconcile and work through our problems. He wanted me to wait patiently while he decided if he wanted me or her. I refused and have had pretty much no contact with him since. 

He was my best friend for 12 years. I'm only 26. He was my first boyfriend, first and only everything. I miss him so badly it physically hurts. I want to work it out but he has moved on and is staying with the OW. 

I know I'm doing the right thing because it's clear he doesn't want me. But I feel like I can't even breathe some days because I've lost my best friend.


----------



## fromntos (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know all the ins and outs of what is going on with you, but I'm so sorry this is going on. I'm 26 as well, and my wife has pretty much just left me. We've been together for 6 years. There is no reason for it; she's just making this decision.

I have faith that God has a plan in all this, and not to lose sight of that, even though saying that doesn't make going through all this any easier. I'm jealous of every married couple that can work though their problems, because obviously...my wife can't.

Keep your head up. <-----What stupid words huh? lol


----------



## talkitout (Feb 21, 2012)

I can relate. My live-together GF of 6 years left me 3 weeks ago. She was my everything, best friend, lover, life partner. JUst like that it's gone. And I'm scrambling trying to pick up the pieces of my life, getting sick due to lack of eating and sleep, a nervous wreck. I hate this.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sometimes life presents us with the ultimatum to either choose the turd sandwich or the giant douche











sorry aqua


----------



## aqua123 (Feb 3, 2012)

AlmostRecovered, you never fail to make me laugh. Thank you for that!

Fromntos, I too believe God has a plan in all this. I know that His will is for the best, and I don't doubt that He is at work even when I feel like nothing is happening. I'm just struggling being patient enough to get to the other side.


----------



## aqua123 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, I had to see WH today to get a check from him....and surprisingly, it didn't hurt as badly as I expected it to. I prayed for strength and got it. Tomorrow I might be reduced to tears again, but today I'm okay.

Just a thought. Do all WS eventually regret their decisions? Especially those like my WH who couldn't make up his mind if he wanted me or the OW. It gives me a little satisfaction to think that maybe someday he'll wake up and regret the life he CHOSE for himself.


----------



## talkitout (Feb 21, 2012)

aqua123 said:


> Well, I had to see WH today to get a check from him....and surprisingly, it didn't hurt as badly as I expected it to. I prayed for strength and got it. Tomorrow I might be reduced to tears again, but today I'm okay.
> 
> Just a thought. Do all WS eventually regret their decisions? Especially those like my WH who couldn't make up his mind if he wanted me or the OW. It gives me a little satisfaction to think that maybe someday he'll wake up and regret the life he CHOSE for himself.


I have the same question as you aqua. I wonder if my ex-gf will one day regret her decision to leave me. We'll probably never know because they're too proud to admit even if that were the case. Your WH is euphoric with his new relationship, and my ex-gf though there is no signs of another man is probably euphoric with her newfound single life. No telling when the newness of things will wear off for them.


----------



## aqua123 (Feb 3, 2012)

You're probably right that we'll never know. But I did see a different look in WH's eyes today. He looked distant and genuinely sad. Maybe not remorseful but not happy either. :smthumbup:


----------



## talkitout (Feb 21, 2012)

aqua123 said:


> You're probably right that we'll never know. But I did see a different look in WH's eyes today. He looked distant and genuinely sad. Maybe not remorseful but not happy either. :smthumbup:


In time when the honeymoon phase wears off he will see that the OW has her faults, as does everybody. Naturally he'll start comparing her to you and maybe even be regretful. Its a shame some of us cant be with a partner that is mature and responsible in a relationship so that we never have to go through this.


----------



## aqua123 (Feb 3, 2012)

I missed him so badly last night that I broke down and sent him a text asking if I could call him. He wanted to know why. I said I just wanted to tell him something. His response? What is it? So I said nevermind and was going to forget it but his sister convinced me he needed to hear what I had to say. So I sent another text that said "I miss you and just wanted to tell you that. I miss you a lot." He never replied. 

I have my answers. I know what he wants. Why can't I move on?


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

The rejection. I'm like your husband with ignoring I miss you text messages. Give him tell time. It takes time day by day.


----------



## aqua123 (Feb 3, 2012)

Were you the WS, justwhy? If so, why did you ignore those texts? What could your wife have said to make you want to respond?


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm a female. I ignore his text message because when I try everything to make it work and I en-counted nasty remarks & how everything was always my faults. so now that I stop chasing him, he knows my number now, too late over the bs.


----------

